# Is chia (Salvia hispanica) safe for tortoises?



## TortMom6 (Dec 20, 2018)

Is chia (Salvia hispanica) safe for tortoises? 

I thought about getting a Chia Pet for my tortoises enclosure as his Christmas present, but wanted to make sure it was safe first.

When I put the scientific name into the Tortoise Table it says it's safe, but the picture looks like a flower.

Thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes...you can sprinkle the seeds and they will quickly sprout.

TheTortoise table says yes...you can see it listed as Salvia hispanica. They show the flower....but most people only recognize the seeds.


From Wiki - Chia Seeds - *Chia* is the edible seed of Salvia hispanica, a flowering plant in the mint family (Lamiaceae) native to Central America, or of the related Salvia columbariae of the southwestern United States and Mexico.


From the Table.

*Common Name: *Chia (Mexican Chia)
*Latin Name:* _Salvia hispanica_
*Family Name: *Lamiaceae/Labiatae
The young sprouts of Chia are perfectly safe for tortoises, but do not feed parts of the plants containing the seeds, as they are high in protein and phosphorous. 

The flowers of Chia are usually lilac but can also be found in purple, blue and white.


----------



## TortMom6 (Dec 20, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...you can sprinkle the seeds and they will quickly sprout.
> 
> TheTortoise table says yes...you can see it listed as Salvia hispanica. They show the flower....but most people only recognize the seeds.
> 
> ...


Thank you. You're right, I definitely only recognized the sprouts!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 20, 2018)

I responded to this in another thread. Chia is fine. I wouldn’t be so sure about the clay thingy the seeds are “planted” on. If you can’t be sure it’s not treated in some way, I don’t recommend using it.


----------

